# Sams Yams???



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I can't find the answer here anywhere. Do any of you give the Sam's Yam's in the FRENCH FRY cut? That is what they recommended for small ones. I got the fries, because the other ones were so huge. Now that they finally arrived, I want see if any of you give them without issues. 

He wants one! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler (Mr. Picky!!:smilie_tischkante has had the regular dried sweet potato from Sam's Yams. He grabs them, hides them in his bed, jumps at them, attacks them and never eats them. :blink::blink: That's my boy. :smpullhair: I think that he'd greet the fries the same way. :HistericalSmiley: I however, love sweet potato fries, people style. :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I buy Bailey the Bichon Fries. That's what you got, right?

Bailey LOVES them! I think they are his favorite chew. I have never had a problem with them, but I always supervise him when he has any type of chew.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler (Mr. Picky!!:smilie_tischkante has had the regular dried sweet potato from Sam's Yams. He grabs them, hides them in his bed, jumps at them, attacks them and never eats them. :blink::blink: That's my boy. :smpullhair: I think that he'd greet the fries the same way. :HistericalSmiley: I however, love sweet potato fries, people style. :chili:


I love it when they attack stuff and hide it. That Tyler is a funny boy! :HistericalSmiley: Thanks Sue.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I buy Bailey the Bichon Fries. That's what you got, right?
> 
> Bailey LOVES them! I think they are his favorite chew. I have never had a problem with them, but I always supervise him when he has any type of chew.


Yes Marj. Bichon is what it says on the pkg. I gave him one and he is eating it now. I think he likes it. I will never get it back. gotta go! 
thanks!

i'm back. he ate it like a french fry. I don't know if it's ok for him to eat it so fast.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sammie said:


> Yes Marj. Bichon is what it says on the pkg. I gave him one and he is eating it now. I think he likes it. I will never get it back. gotta go!
> thanks!
> 
> i'm back. he ate it like a french fry. I don't know if it's ok for him to eat it so fast.


Bonnie loves the Bichon Fries, too! I give her one, blink, and it's gone. I only give her maybe one a week, though. She's had weight issues in the past (as have I) and neither one of us wants to be fat again, lol.:w00t:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

B&E LOVE Sam's Yams too. I like the fries since they are smaller/thinner. If I end up with a bag of the large ones I will just take a pair of kitchen scissors and cut them into thinner slices.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My guys love them...and they are great for dogs with a sensitive tummy. The fries are more of a snack than a chew for my guys.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Thanks for all the quick replies. I feel safe with giving them now.
I worry about what is safe for Sammie a lot since he is only 5 lbs. I don't want bowel issues. 
Thank again. *


----------

